# VIN # & PCD date ?



## billyjax (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi All

I placed an order on 3/13/08 to do a PCD in SC for a Z4. 
Have not yet received a PCD date or Vin # yet. (Initally was told by dealer delivery would take 3-4 weeks). 

How long does it usually take to receive a PCD date & Vin # ?

Also once they provide a date & VIN #, can you modify order in any way i.e. interor trim while in production ?

Thank you


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

billyjax said:


> Hi All
> 
> I placed an order on 3/13/08 to do a PCD in SC for a Z4.
> Have not yet received a PCD date or Vin # yet. (Initally was told by dealer delivery would take 3-4 weeks).
> ...


PCD date is scheduled on most vehicles once it goes into status 112 (basically scheduled for production). On some of the newer models that are built across the pond, they have to wait until it gets assigned to a ship and receives an ETA date. The PCD will be closed for almost the entire month of April, so it may be even longer to get a delivery date if the vehicle is allowed to be held for that long.

Vin number is assigned to a vehicle when it reaches status 150 (basically in production).

The dealer *cannot* modify any vehicle after it reaches status 112.

Hope that helps...


----------

